
40 years of data show immigration decreases or stabilizes crime rates - Yossi_Frenkel
https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/02/40-years-of-data-show-immigration-decreases-or-stabilizes-crime-rates/
======
wallace_f
I'm really upset by this article. This piece is in obvious opposition to
political motivations to curtail illegal immigration into the country. I am
not a Trump supporter. Please read this in its entirety before commenting on
what I have to say.

First off, I support legal immigration from all countries and all people of
the world based on fair, equal and competitive rules which apply to all
peoples.

Second, the Hispanic population in Mexico have an amazingly rich culture, and
they are great people. The vast majority are coming to America illegally in
search of better opportunity, and in search of work, not crime.

Third, the continued injustice committed to the people of Mexico is primarily
a result of the US War on Drugs as well as corruption within the Mexican
government. Solving these issues are how to create justice and liberty for
these people, which will create economic opportunities, which create greater
human welfare and less suffering.

Hopefully none of that puts me in dangerous territory as being a political
dissident, but I fear that the increasingly intolerant nature of political
speech in America will make what I'm about to say a thought crime. Two things
to say to this.

First, having been granted a degree in Economics, the greatest take-away is
that statistics and economics are the best way to lie (I did not go in with
that impression, but it is blatantly obvious coming out of it).

Second, I know of two families that are selling resort ranches in the
Southwest near the border. 30 years ago they were profitable, flourishing
tourist destinations. There has been endless massacres and violence nearby in
related to gang and drug cartel activity. No one will go there. It is seen as
_their_ territory and they will defend it with deadly force. No one dares
bring children there. Both of these ranches have been on the market for almost
a decade. Since the crime is not out of control, what is the problem here?
Will you go there? I know, it's 2 data points, just let me know who is willing
to buy these at anything but rock-bottom prices, and can actually get people
to go back there. Perhaps the authors of this article would like to take a
trip there? Have you ever been shot at on your own property by people who are
in your country illegally? Get back to me after you've experienced that.

It's an entirely specious argument made in this piece. Media simultaneously
complains and brags about fleeing these places in the country with the highest
immigration as being far too dangerous for normal human life to exist (1),
while simultaneously arguing that more crime is committed by the domestic
population, which is not supported by reality. It's double speak.

1 - [https://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/03/opinion/sunday/goodbye-
al...](https://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/03/opinion/sunday/goodbye-albuquerque-
land-of-violence.html)

If you want to solve these problems, stop publishing blatantly spurious,
politically-motivated pieces, and do something to actually help these people.
Fight against the War on Drugs. For equal rights and legitimate pathways to
citizenship for the many that are working here legally, doing hard work here,
below the US minimum wage. For justice and liberty within government and
against the plutocracy.

This piece is really bad. Most decreases in crime are likely due to general
decreases in crime over the time-period studied, or other blatant oversights.

Nowhere did I say I disagree with equal rights or opportunity, nor with
diversity. I disagree with an illegal, unfair immigration scheme and a War on
Drugs, the former of which puts corporate interests, and latter DEA and CIA
interests, above the welfare of the people.

